# Hickory tree



## jscharling (Jul 10, 2014)

Can goats eat branches from hickory trees? I have Google searched it and can't find an answer. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I have several Hickory trees in my yard. So far the goats have not shown any interest it them yet. I double checked and did not see Hickory on the Cornell University Poisonous Plant List. According to one source "They are not listed in A Guide to Plant Poisoning of Animals in North America". I personally do not own this book....yet! Maybe someone on here does and can confirm.


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm not an expert, but I have several hickory nut trees in my yard. My goats will eat green hickory nuts and nimble fallen leaves. It doesn't seem to hurt them at all. They don't try to nibble the tree trunk though.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

People used to make tea from the bark.


----------

